# Reasons why people get into the martial arts



## rdonovan1 (Aug 7, 2009)

I am just kind of curious as to some of the reasons as to why people have chosen to get into the martial arts and as to what effect it has had on your life since you got involved in the martial arts. 

I am also very curious to know what people would say to someone if they were approached by someone wanting to learn the martial arts and as to what advice they might give them based upon their experience and training. 

I am just curious because like everyone else I have my own reason's as to why I got into the martial arts initially and while I do not know everything I am constantly learning something new everyday. For me it started out just as wanting to be able to know how to defend myself but since then it has taken on a whole new meaning.


----------



## Deaf Smith (Aug 7, 2009)

I remember when I was in SFA, and is saw John Chu's poster for Taekwondo. Never been even near a martial art before that (except I was well into ISPC and an avid reader of S.L.A. Marshal's books. So the 'martial' was there.)

I think I went in cause I was curious. The first guy I met at the dojo, who had a green belt with green on his collar (per Tang So Do, which really is what Chu taught), I thought was the instructor! 

That's how little I knew.

I remember once John Chu told the class that one day I'd be good at TKD. He said that I wasn't real hot at it but because I stuck with it and didn't quit, that one day I'd be pretty good.

Fast forward a couple of decades plus and I guess you could say that about alot of things in my life.

And that's the best thing I learned, to stick with it, be it TKD, marriage, work, study, friends.... part loyalty and part determination. Add patience and perseverance to the mix to. And love. I think without love nothing works in the long run. Nothing can endure or last. You can not stick with anything you hate.

Yes, you will succeed at anything you do if to stick with it, even if at first you are not good at it.

Deaf


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Aug 7, 2009)

I got into martial arts for a way to find some peace and spirituality. I already knew how to fight thats not what drew me in. I guess I wanted something to teach me not to fight.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 7, 2009)

Scars are cool, and the chicks dig it.

OK, seriously...

I wanted to get some exercise and I find I do not in general have a tremendous amount of self-discipline for that sort of thing (this is changing, actually).  I felt that if I were part of a dojo, where you quickly become part of a 'family' and people ask about you if you're not there, I'd tend to stick with it.  I have, since September 2008.  So far, so good.

I wanted to develop and redirect my spirit as well as my body and mind.  I'm not talking about religion or any hocus-pocus mumbo-jumbo, but just a way to get a handle on the beast that dwells within.  I'm a very peaceful man on the outside, but inside, there is or was a lot of anger, discontent, and latent violence.  It's working - this is like meditation for me, my own form of therapy.  Beats punching people or putting holes in apartment walls.

I was becoming aware that as the gap widened between my current age of 48 and the 'prime' of my life as a young Marine, the level of respect I was accorded by other jocks was beginning to wane.  I'm not ready to be yesterday's hero just yet.  I wanted some of my mojo back.  A 'guy thing' for sure, but hey, I have my pride too.

I like to kick and punch and break stuff.  I get broken up a bit from time to time, but that's OK.

The chicks (my wife) dig it.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 7, 2009)

"Pain heals, chicks dig scars and glory is forever." ~Shane Falco from the movie "The Replacements" :uhyeah: 

My reasons for getting into MA evolved over the years... 

First as a means to keep getting my *** beaten everyday by the thugs at school -- this started in grade school about the 5th or 6th grade and didn't come to fruition until my first (and only) year in college. 

Then it evolved as a means to finding myself, finding my center and dealing with the beast within. 

Now... well, to keep me in shape, to insure the beast is caged and my center stays as close to the center as possible and to live with confidence in myself and have my spirit at rest.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I like a lot of the replies that I have gotten so far and in many ways I can relate to what some of you have said.

I grew up without a father and because of that and because I was always smaller than all the other kids I felt a need to protect myself and I needed something that I could really identify with.

When I was growing up I saw all of the martial arts flicks on tv and in the movies and for some reason it just clicked for me kind of like it did for Chuck Norris and his westerns. 

Unfortunately my family never really had the money to send me to a decent dojo or to any dojo for that matter and as a result I had to do what I could to protect myself. At first I started to mimic what I was seeing on tv, but eventually I got the chance to get some real training in at an actual school.

Regrettably due to outside pressures mainly of a financial or time issue in which either one or both was missing I did not get as far as I would have liked to in a formal dojo. Because of that I have invested in a number of video training tapes that will help me to train at home and in my spare time. I'd like to go back and train more formally, but at the moment time and money are currently holding me back. 

For me training in the martial arts is more than physical self defense. Beyond the physical self defense aspect it has mental, emotional and spiritual connotations as well and that is why I am always looking at various martial arts trying to find new and improved ways of improving myself on all levels. 

It is also really good for developing hand eye coordination and self discipline as well and that is good outside of the dojo as I have heard that with better hand eye coordination you tend to do better at things like sports or anything else that requires good hand eye coordination. The self discipline aspect is also good as I have heard that the better your self discipline is then the better you tend to do both in school and on the job.

While I can't fully understand as to what it is about it that women love so much about it, I do understand that it is a turn on to women and from what I have studied about women, gender differences, seduction, attraction, and other related topics relating to the dating, mating, and relating game between men and women as well as my studies of psychology there is something about the bad boy quality and Alpha male thing that they really seem to like and that really turns women on. 

The only problem with that whole thing is that just like the martial arts that tends to take practice, skill, self discipline, and of course balance and trial and error to get right as no two women are exactly the same and more often than not what works with one woman will not work with another woman. I also tend to find it interesting that women tend to like guys that are both nice guys and jerks at the same time.

I guess that it is that whole self confidence and self esteem thing that they really like the most and to me the martial arts is great for developing that even further that it might already be within a person.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi rdonovan1,

Hmm, cool topic, but I think we've gone a bit askew here. Trust me, women are not interested in martial artists, martial art instructors, or anything of the ilk. They are, however, attracted to various qualities which are related to the pursuit of martial arts. The trick is to not mention the martial art thing, as often the image in the girls head is incorrect... at best, it is a movie-style image, at worst she'll think you a thug and violent. And if that works for her, she is probably best avoided. 

To put this in other terms, MA practice is not a DHV, talking about it often comes of as a DLV, any PUA or mPUA will tell you to look to your inner game instead, but if you sub-com the confidence and physical assurance that comes from training, that is a DHV. It will also give you confidence in kino with mixed sets, as well as opening mixed sets, as you know what you can do if things go bad. But remember that you should always be internally validated, rather than externally. Just remember to AMOG, go caveman, and you should be able to blast through most ASD and LMR, even the dreaded LJBF. But this is really the wrong forum for all this, so let's just let it go, cool? You want to chat about this stuff, PM.

Back to your question, though, I got into martial arts because it seemed that people who studied them could succeed in any situation. Of course, I was 6 when I formed that opinion, and I have learnt much better since then, but it was a good entry into the world. And when asked for advice (fairly regularly, actually), I always ask what they want out of the art, then look for what will fulfill their real needs/desires, rather than what they think they are after, as the two are often quite different.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Hi rdonovan1,
> 
> Hmm, cool topic, but I think we've gone a bit askew here. Trust me, women are not interested in martial artists, martial art instructors, or anything of the ilk. They are, however, attracted to various qualities which are related to the pursuit of martial arts. The trick is to not mention the martial art thing, as often the image in the girls head is incorrect... at best, it is a movie-style image, at worst she'll think you a thug and violent. And if that works for her, she is probably best avoided.
> 
> ...


 

I just sent you a PM regarding both subjects. I really like what you posted as you really seem to have a good grasp of both the martial arts and the game.


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

What originally got me into MA was my creepy neighborhood.  One particular creepy guy in my creepy neighborhood, actually.  Shortly after I started, he disappeared and I found out later that he had been awaiting sentencing.  So he may have been acting like that partly because he had nothing to lose.  Either way I say ... :barf:

I fell in love with it at my first class - it's just plain fun.  Every time I learn something new that's empowering.  I discover something that I never knew my body could do - new forms of movement, a new capacity for strength and flexibility.  My classmates are awesome human beings, and that's very uplifting because it inspires me to be a better person.  I'm not as afraid as I walk my creepy streets either, and not just because this one particular guy is gone.

Do chicks dig it?  Sort of.  (This really should have a separate thread. But what the hey.)  I've found that people dig it in general as a novelty if they've never personally encountered it.  Most chicks really dig it as a matter of solidarity, in that I'm doing something to protect myself.  They're envious. _They_ can't do it as if it's something magical and arcane, when all I did was respond to an ad in the classifieds.  I tell them that, but they seldom internalize the message.  I've invited several women to come with me, and the class would love to get more women in the door, but I haven't had any takers yet.  I don't understand it.

But that's their journey.  Going forward with the MA is mine, and it took me about 20 years to take that step and pick up the phone.  I'm not passing judgment by any means.  But I can honestly say that MA is one of the best things I've ever done.  I don't think I'll ever stop.  And if it ever comes in handy in picking up chicks, I'll be first in line.  :ladysman:


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

> To put this in other terms, MA practice is not a DHV, talking about it often comes of as a DLV, any PUA or mPUA will tell you to look to your inner game instead, but if you sub-com the confidence and physical assurance that comes from training, that is a DHV. It will also give you confidence in kino with mixed sets, as well as opening mixed sets, as you know what you can do if things go bad. But remember that you should always be internally validated, rather than externally. Just remember to AMOG, go caveman, and you should be able to blast through most ASD and LMR, even the dreaded LJBF. But this is really the wrong forum for all this, so let's just let it go, cool? You want to chat about this stuff, PM.



Oh BTW, CP, you totally lost me on all the acronyms.  But it sounds interesting.  Care to elaborate?


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi Flea,

Nah, not really. No secrecy, mind, just that the acronyms were chosen to demonstrate something to rdonovan1, which was basically that, as you said, this is not the forum for that type of discussion. It was meant to lose you (and others), so I'm happy it did.

But you have proven my point, so I humbly thank you for your assistance.


----------



## Joab (Aug 8, 2009)

My interest in the martial arts began when I was around ten or so and watched the tv show "Kung Fu". Watching the movie "Billy Jack" had an impact as well, and later Bruce Lee movies. A friend in high school was into martial arts and that had a big impact on me. Getting picked on by various testerone heightened bullies in Junior High had an impact as well.

I started out in tae-kwon-do because that was the only one my college offered, later gravitating to Wing Chun and than others. What would I say to somebody interested in martial arts? I'd ask what they want to get out of them and try to guide them the best I could. I'd recommend checking out the school and find out if you feel comfortable their. And I'd advice them to practice a lot once they commit to learning a martial art, lots of reps is the only way to learn the skills, and teachers don't like students who don't do their homework. It's hard work, but fulfilling.


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

I am here to serve.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

I'll be happy to talk via IM to anyone who is interested in the game, but as Chris has pointed it is best to stay on topic in the actual forums.

I only brought it up to help people to understand as to where I am coming from and not deviate from the actual topic.

Chris. You are one cool cat and I'm glad that I met you.


----------



## Chris Parker (Aug 8, 2009)

Now now, none of that talk, Flea. You are here to lighten lives, heighten minds, and broaden hearts. Remember that independant spirit, my lady, and be of service to no-one who is not in service to you...

Whoah, sorry rdonovan1, that was for Flea... you posted as I was posting! Didn't mean to infer you were an independant woman at all...


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Chris Parker said:


> Now now, none of that talk, Flea. You are here to lighten lives, heighten minds, and broaden hearts. Remember that independant spirit, my lady, and be of service to no-one who is not in service to you...
> 
> Whoah, sorry rdonovan1, that was for Flea... you posted as I was posting! Didn't mean to infer you were an independant woman at all...


 

Sounds like Flea wants to be a Samurai with all that serving stuff. Either that or he wants to be a waiter. LOL.

If he wants to be a waiter then I'll try a ham on rye just to see what it tastes like.


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, but you'd better be a good tipper.  MT is a quality establishment.  :wink1:



> You are here to lighten lives, heighten minds, and broaden hearts.



Chris, I thought that was the ultimate definition of service.  True service is uplifting, not debasing.  Another excellent spinoff conversation.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Flea said:


> What originally got me into MA was my creepy neighborhood. One particular creepy guy in my creepy neighborhood, actually. Shortly after I started, he disappeared and I found out later that he had been awaiting sentencing. So he may have been acting like that partly because he had nothing to lose. Either way I say ... :barf:
> 
> I fell in love with it at my first class - it's just plain fun. Every time I learn something new that's empowering. I discover something that I never knew my body could do - new forms of movement, a new capacity for strength and flexibility. My classmates are awesome human beings, and that's very uplifting because it inspires me to be a better person. I'm not as afraid as I walk my creepy streets either, and not just because this one particular guy is gone.
> 
> ...


 

I know what you mean about the neighborhood part. I currently live in a really bad neighborhood and that along with desire to improve myself is why I am getting back into the martial arts.

Just a few weeks ago I caught someone in car trying to hotwire it. I yelled at him to get the hell out of my car and I called the cops, but based upon my neighborhood and things that have happened to me I am basically at the point where I am wishing that I had had a gun that day.

Where I live it is legal to carry a gun in public in the open as it is still considered the old west and if I had had a gun then I would have pointed it at the guy's head just enough to scare the hell out of him and to get him to stop.

That's the only thing that I can think of at the moment that might really work to stop the crime in my neighborhood. I don't mind guns at all, but my first preference is the martial arts.

When it comes to the crime in my neighborhood I am really starting to become lost as the cops really don't seem to care too much about catching or even prosecuting anyone at all. Boy when they say that this is the old west they sure as hell were not kidding at all as I have noticed that a lot of people in the Albuqueruque area tend to like to fight for some reason.

One day in 2004 I saw one guy get into an altercation with someone in the car in front of him while at a stop light. The guy that was doing the yelling got out of his car, walked to his trunk and pulled out a gun and then followed the guy that was in front of him. I don't know what happened after that, but both me and my mother saw it. We called the cops, but do not know as to what happened after that. 

That is not the only incident that I have witnessed both while I have been out on the road as an over the road truck driver and since I moved to Albuquerque.


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

> Where I live it is legal to carry a gun in public in the open as it is still considered the old west and if I had had a gun then I would have pointed it at the guy's head just enough to scare the hell out of him and to get him to stop.


I know it's easier said than done, but try not to let the anger take over.  When it does, you're not much better than the perps because violence becomes your paradigm too, if only for that moment.  That said, I know how living in a setting like that can wear a person down.  Is moving a possibility?  I'm working very hard on that myself right now.

And yes, I've been through ABQ.  I spent one night there as I drove the Rt. 66 circuit, and I couldn't get out of there fast enough.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Flea said:


> I know it's easier said than done, but try not to let the anger take over. When it does, you're not much better than the perps because violence becomes your paradigm too, if only for that moment. That said, I know how living in a setting like that can wear a person down. Is moving a possibility? I'm working very hard on that myself right now.
> 
> And yes, I've been through ABQ. I spent one night there as I drove the Rt. 66 circuit, and I couldn't get out of there fast enough.


 
I'd like to move out of the area that I currently live in and into a better neighborhood, but at the moment my financial situation is currently preventing that. I'm working on the issue with my finances just as fast as I can, but at the moment it is not very easy because of the economy and the fact that a lot of companies just don't seem to be hiring at the moment. 

From the sounds of it, it sounds as though you live in the United States. I'm just curious to know as to where you are from and as to what you liked best and least about ABQ.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 8, 2009)

Flea said:


> And yes, I've been through ABQ.  I spent one night there as I drove the Rt. 66 circuit, and I couldn't get out of there fast enough.



That's too bad - ABQ is a great place!  We lived there for several years.  Great place for photography, and there is not much better than genuine New Mexico green chile.


----------



## jarrod (Aug 8, 2009)

i wanted to learn how to keep my lunch money.  

jf


----------



## BLACK LION (Aug 8, 2009)

I am a warrior by blood... I just picked up the phone when the call came.  

I had no specific reason to begin  and 25 years later I still dont have a specific reason why I train.    It is just in me to do so . I consider it a higher part of myself or my "super ego" that guides me down this path. I feel as if it is a Godsend and part of the lords plan for me to be able to stand up and protect the weak and those who cannot protect themselves.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 8, 2009)

Well when I tested for first dan in TKD, my instructor made me write a Bio.  Here's an except that sums it up



> Q: Why did you start Tae Kwon Do?
> A: Well...I watch a lot of movies, documentaries if you will, that involve zombies, androids, aliens from some time in the distant future, and similar day to day challenges.  It occurred to me that if I were ever to find myself in such a situation, knowing martial arts skills would be of value when being pursued by the axe-wielding fiend or her husband through the woods at night in the fog.  Tae Kwon Do was the obvious choice given it's virtue of being the easiest to spell and pronounce.  It also gave me an excuse for wearing pajamas in public.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 8, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> That's too bad - ABQ is a great place!  We lived there for several years.  Great place for photography, and there is not much better than genuine New Mexico green chile.




Amen!  I try to make it down a few times a year (I'm in Colorado Springs now).  Double Ranchero Supreme green chili cheese burger from Bob's Burgers and a breakfast burrito from Blake's are always on the menu at least once.  A trip to Garcia's is a given too.


----------



## Flea (Aug 8, 2009)

Black Lion, that's really poetic.  Thanks for that.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> Amen! I try to make it down a few times a year (I'm in Colorado Springs now). Double Ranchero Supreme green chili cheese burger from Bob's Burgers and a breakfast burrito from Blake's are always on the menu at least once. A trip to Garcia's is a given too.


 

Your making me hungry. I wonder what ever happened to that waiter. I placed my order for that ham on rye a long time ago and that silly waiter still hasn't delivered it as of yet. LOL.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

BLACK LION said:


> I am a warrior by blood... I just picked up the phone when the call came.
> 
> I had no specific reason to begin and 25 years later I still dont have a specific reason why I train. It is just in me to do so . I consider it a higher part of myself or my "super ego" that guides me down this path. I feel as if it is a Godsend and part of the lords plan for me to be able to stand up and protect the weak and those who cannot protect themselves.


 
I've always viewed myself as a warrior, but because of my interest in the dating, mating, and relating game I am learning to become more of a lover.

I guess that you could say that I have that whole Casanova, Don Juan mentality going on with me as I am always trying to find new and improved ways of not only meeting and relating to women, but also in improving my interactions and relationships with them.

I don't know if I've gone a little overboard with it all or not and maybe I've even been trying to run away from my true self by becoming just a little too passive. All that I know is that is an important area in my life and it is one of the reasons as to why I am looking at getting back into the martial arts as I know that the martial arts can and will improve my confidence level and that just by itself can and will improve my overall attractivness to the opposite sex as women tend to find self confidence in a man very, very attractive and sexy. 

I think it is was bill that hit it right on the head when he said that it's that whole Alpha male thing that women tend to find so attractive in a man as they tend to want a guy who is not only very self confident, but who can also protect them and any children that they may have while at the same time being an excellent lover and provider to them and any children they may have together.


----------



## Nolerama (Aug 8, 2009)

I always had some kind of MA growing up. It was a way for my parents to deal with their hyperactive kid. As I grew up, it became a cultural thing (especially for my brother and sister, who stuck with the FMA's a lot better than myself). I took one semester of Tai Chi in college because I thought I needed that sort of thing to help with an anger problem only to realize that waking up at 5am isn't good for me.

Ultimately, I've been a fan of the process of technique. Finding it. Understanding a fundamental and then adding in a functional style. You learn that really quick if you ever were a skateboarder/rollerblader/breakdancer. Strangely enough, I was. It wasn't until a pretty savage beating that I realized that I needed something to replace an activity that I weened myself off of (replaced by a party lifestyle) with some form of self defense.

I found a FMA coach. Trained a little, and it was suggested to me that I might want something more athletic, and was pointed to a number of boxing gyms and MA studios.

That's how I got into MMA. I really like the physical aspect of it alonside the SD/competitive edge it gives me.

It's a catharsis. The MAs, especially MMA, to me is my release. I find my peace and clarity through learning how to fight, and fight better.

Anger issue: out the window. The same goes for my Defacing Public/Private Property tickets from skating. I don't get into fights anymore. I've been in the best shape of my life.


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nolerama said:


> I always had some kind of MA growing up. It was a way for my parents to deal with their hyperactive kid. As I grew up, it became a cultural thing (especially for my brother and sister, who stuck with the FMA's a lot better than myself). I took one semester of Tai Chi in college because I thought I needed that sort of thing to help with an anger problem only to realize that waking up at 5am isn't good for me.
> 
> Ultimately, I've been a fan of the process of technique. Finding it. Understanding a fundamental and then adding in a functional style. You learn that really quick if you ever were a skateboarder/rollerblader/breakdancer. Strangely enough, I was. It wasn't until a pretty savage beating that I realized that I needed something to replace an activity that I weened myself off of (replaced by a party lifestyle) with some form of self defense.
> 
> ...


 

What is FMA? I have never heard that term before. 

I've heard of MMA, but I have never really studied it at all. The closest that I can really relate to MMA is what Jean Claude Van Damme said in the movie Bloodsport in which he portray's Frank Dux.

I don't know if you or anyone else can recall the part in which he asks his shidoshi to teach him after Shingo died and Tanaka San refuses because he is not Japanese. He retorts by saying that Tanaka San taught him to always keep an open mind and to use any tactic that works.

Tanka San then responds by asking him as to why he would want to do that and he responds by telling Tanaka San that it is to honor him.

I don't kow about you, but I personally liked that part of the movie and I personally thought that was probably one of the best parts of the movie. There were other parts of the movie that I liked, but that is one of the better parts that I liked about it as I believe that what he said is true when it comes to both the martial arts and to life in general.


----------



## FearlessFreep (Aug 8, 2009)

"What is FMA? I have never heard that term before. "

"Filipino Martial Art"


----------



## rdonovan1 (Aug 13, 2009)

MA-Caver said:


> "Pain heals, chicks dig scars and glory is forever." ~Shane Falco from the movie "The Replacements" :uhyeah:
> 
> My reasons for getting into MA evolved over the years...
> 
> ...


 

I like your ending message about not being wronged or insulted. It is pretty cool and it is how I feel.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 15, 2009)

FearlessFreep said:


> "What is FMA? I have never heard that term before. "
> 
> "Filipino Martial Art"


 Yes, that's what it is.  It's an umbrella term for the combative arts of the Philippines.


----------



## sgtmac_46 (Aug 15, 2009)

I got into the martial arts because no man is fully functional unless he understands violence and how to inflict it on others if it becomes necessary to defend his land, women and children.




> "I must study politics and war that my sons may have liberty to study mathematics and philosophy. My sons ought to study mathematics and philosophy, geography, natural history, naval architecture, navigation, commerce, and agriculture, in order to give their children a right to study painting, poetry, music, architecture, statuary, tapestry, and porcelain." John Adams




_Sic_ vis _pacem_, _para bellum_


----------



## Dragon Soul (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow this really takes me back. I remember when I first got into martial arts, my mom had Bruce Lee's Enter the Dragon on VHS and I used to watch it constantly. Bruce Lee and Jim Kelly became my idols. Not just based of martial skill, but because of their attitude. I was bullied a LOT as a kid and watching kung fu flicks helped me gain confidence, and without confidence, what point is martial arts? I also loved power rangers and many other heroes like captain america and avengers, I wanted to become strong so that I could protect myself and those around me from harm, and develop my body and test my limits.

As I began to learn more about martial arts, I began to understand how it was more about "not fighting" or better yet "knowing when to fight or when not to fight". I learned that violence is NEVER the solution or cure to an issue, it's kinda like tylenol or a minor pain killer, it just takes care of the symptom, not the ailment. 

All in all, martial arts taught me so much more than simply kicking butt, but then I realized that martial arts is just that kicking butt. As Bruce Lee said: At first a punch was just a punch, then I learned that a punch was more than a punch, and finally he realized that a punch was just a punch.


----------

